# treacle gone to heaven.



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Just found my very old buck Treacle laying cold in his cage. I'm not sad as he was indeed very old and we 
thought he was gonna out live all the rest as he was so lively and seemed to be immune to all the 
sneezing that was going around. the only thing that really happened was him losing weight due to being elderly. bless him. 
I am so glad I brought him home he made me very happy and loved all his cuddles, 
his favourite was to snuggle under my OH's t-shirt with his buddy lol they would hide there for ages.
so he is now in heaven with Runty his best buddy  they got on really well.
And they both died naturally. bless them both. wonder if treacle is his chubby self again.


----------



## lydxx (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Treacle 
it is very sad to have them leave but at least we get to care , have fun and love them during their short lives here


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear he has left you, but I am sure he had the best time with you as it sure sounds like he did. I am glad he went to you as you where able to give him a lot more attention than I could.
rip Treacle my lil chubbyness


----------

